# Looking for a Tuna trip



## KenAdams (Apr 19, 2016)

I have my own gear if needed, mature, and more than willing to pay my share of expenses. I can go anytime the weather is cooperating with a day or two notice. 

Ron
text: 469-563-7669


----------

